# best pet rodent?



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

ok, i have time and space and would like a non expensive pet, so i thought rodent!
LOVE rats, but unfourtunately, my mum hates them and thinks they are dirty etc etc, so any other ideas, or persuasion tips??? :blush:


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

bump up....


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hamster?my mum was the same with other rodents she was scared of there tails lol.I have three and there cheap to keep,depending on how much you want to spend on there cage.x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont be thinking that the smaller the animal is the less expensive the care will be.

My friend spent over £150 when one of his rats had a fight with another rat leading to him being half castrated.

Animal it all depends on what you want from teh pet.

Do you want something you can just watch then maybe
Harvest Mice
African Pigmy Mice
Dormice.

Or do you want something that you can handle 
Guinea Pigs
Mice
Rats
Degus...


What is you cash limit and space for the cage....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Syrian hamster, no contest!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you know any rat owners who could err lend you a couple of their rats while they err shall we just say go on holiday, rats are very very good at charming people and Im sure if your mum met a couple of nice friendly rats for a week or two she would be converted. I have a friend who is literally terrified of rats and with the help of my cuddle rat Edd she now thinks hes cute and is wanting to touch him next time.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Rats easily make the best rodent pets imo, but they are very expensive - these guys have standards!
It took my mum a handling session at an animal centre to realise domestic rats are absolutely adorable and not at all scary or dirty. They require soooo much attention and time though, as well as money, so I'd second the idea of harvest mice etc going by your OP


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

For an easy first rodent, i'd suggest a Syrian Hamster (the big ones). The dwarfs are cute but they're also not as easy to handle. They've very quick and in my experience are not as laid back as Syrians.

However... since it's my duty as a Gerbil owner, I must also reccommend Gerbils 

They're GREAT fun to watch cos they make little tunnels and they're always busy 'doing' something.... burrowing, running, chewing, eating, digging, kicking shavings round... I could watch my Jill for hours  plus, they are odourless. Before I got Jill I was like "yeah right there's gotta be a bit of a smell" but there really isn't. They are very clean and even when my friends come round, they say they can't smell her at all, whereas most rodents will have a 'rodenty smell' no matter how much you clean them. At least that's what i've found with mice and rats. Hamsters aren't so bad if you spot clean them every day or so 

There's also the lesser known rodents such as Degus and Jirds. I've also found these to be very sweet animals, particularly Jirds  although they're a little difficult to get hold of sometimes and maybe not for first timers lol

But for handling, i'd reccommend a Syrian Hamster and for fun and watchability i'd reccommend a Gerbil...although they're best kept in at least a pair, they can get lonely on their own!

Hope i've helped you, and good luck! Let us know when you decide


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Gerbils or hamsters. Got both, both are great easy and cheap pets! I got both syrian and dwarf, both are soppy and can train to be nice pets. Gerbils are fun, faster and ours are more friendly. Badger just comes to see if you have something to eat, where as gerbils will come to say hello! Gerbils you can have 2 of, they are sociable lil things, hamsters you can only have 1 of cause they fight!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

SHAWS JIRD!!!!!!!!!! lovely lovely, very handleable, love to have a daily sand bath, gorgeous gorgeous! dont bite half as much as hamsters and are that bit bigger so easier to tame, catch etc.

ps they are basically just big gerbils, only better imo. also persian jirds are another variation...


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

lailabear said:


> SHAWS JIRD!!!!!!!!!! lovely lovely, very handleable, love to have a daily sand bath, gorgeous gorgeous! dont bite half as much as hamsters and are that bit bigger so easier to tame, catch etc.
> 
> ps they are basically just big gerbils, only better imo. also persian jirds are another variation...


Perhaps I am very lucky, but apart from the couple times when we first got a new hamster and they were scared, we have never been bitten by our hamsters.


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm Easy Rats, Lol When my o/h bought Rats i was scared of them lol but now i find them checky lil rodents  but i spend a bomb on maintaining a healthy life for them, or maybe i get ripped off by [email protected] and there over pricied products , but also as i am a previous hamster owner i would be happ to say Syrian Hamster mine used to sit on my shoulder when i was a kid ! But my rats will try to sit on my head lol and it hurts


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont think there's such a thing as a non-expensive pet. Smaller size doesn't equal smaller vets bills, my rats spay cost me the same as a dog's would have. And dont think that only rats are expensive, as consult fees are the same for any small animal, surgery costs will be similar too. A guinea pig will live for 5+ years and a decent sized hutch is often very expensive. Even tiny mice can be expensive (ours were riddled with tumours and died between 6-12 months).

I think if you're looking for a cheap pet, then you're going to be caught out at some point and either you're going to be out of pocket, your parents are, or your pet will miss out on vital care because you cant afford it.

Have you thought about offering some time to animals in your local rescue centre - eg. helping at the kennels or cleaning out cages for them so you can have your pet fix without the responsibility and cost?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never needed to take my rodents to the vets! Hamsters and gerbils are one of those pets that really dont need to go very often. The OP wants a pet, he/she can have a pet if they want one! They are not expensive, otherwise alot of parents wouldnt buy them for their children!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hammy 123 said:


> Hamster?my mum was the same with other rodents she was scared of there tails lol.I have three and there cheap to keep,depending on how much you want to spend on there cage.x


Unfortunately this can be a problem. My mum is ok..ish with hamsters but cant stand rats and mice cos of teir tails.

Though if this isnt the prob with your mum...it might be worth mentioning the rats are a very misunderstood animal...they are not all like their cousins in the sewers! They are very clean, friendly...genuinely friendly...like little puppies and easy to maintain...if you have the time for them.

For the fact they never bite and they are utterly adorable...mice make wonderful pets!!! They are very cute, never bite and so very easy to handle. ALso are great to watch and cheap to keep.

Hamsters are also amazing. As has been said b4...Syrians are great. If you get a baby who is used to you and as long as you dont scare it...they are very laid-back (to stela someone else's phrase) and I have only once been bitten by mine when she was young and I put my finger in her little house and it scared her...and now she's over a year old and handled a few times daily lol.

These are the ones I have experience in.

You do have to be aware of vet bills etc...but as long as you have some money lol these shouldnt be a worry. All of the above are healthy animals generally...but they should be bought from a reputable breeder to increase the risk off health. Checkups for my mice...who are the only ones cept my rabbit that i have had to take to the vet...were about £11, and when I took three they only charged one consultation fee.

I hope you get the animal you want though...apologies for rambling! Good luck, xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I have never needed to take my rodents to the vets! Hamsters and gerbils are one of those pets that really dont need to go very often. The OP wants a pet, he/she can have a pet if they want one! They are not expensive, otherwise alot of parents wouldnt buy them for their children!


A lot of parents buy them for their children, because they are cheaply replaced. That does not make it right.

If you cant afford worst circumstances vets bills, you cant afford a pet. Saying hamsters and gerbils dont need to see a vet is like saying your pet will never have an accident or get sick. You dont know that, and it would be highly irresponsible to get a pet then not be able to afford vets fees IF they crop up.

If you cant pull money out of thin air (like many of us have a talent for LOL) then you need to think about putting money aside "just in case". Basic rodent surgery can cost into the hundreds, and believe me - if you're strapped for cash, that IS a lot of money.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont think there's such a thing as a non-expensive pet. Smaller size doesn't equal smaller vets bills, my rats spay cost me the same as a dog's would have. And dont think that only rats are expensive, as consult fees are the same for any small animal, surgery costs will be similar too. A guinea pig will live for 5+ years and a decent sized hutch is often very expensive. Even tiny mice can be expensive (ours were riddled with tumours and died between 6-12 months).
> 
> I think if you're looking for a cheap pet, then you're going to be caught out at some point and either you're going to be out of pocket, your parents are, or your pet will miss out on vital care because you cant afford it.
> 
> Have you thought about offering some time to animals in your local rescue centre - eg. helping at the kennels or cleaning out cages for them so you can have your pet fix without the responsibility and cost?


It's not all about vets bills. A rodent is obviously a much cheaper pet than most others.... they cost very much less in terms of food and toys. Most rodents are more than happy with a cardboard tube to play with. She costs me about £2 a month in food and probably about £20 a year in substrates and bedding. Other things such as treats and toys will probably amount to around £60-80 a year but thats only cos I spoil her and am a sucker for cute wooden toys.

So surely the money saved on this can go towards vet savings? But I agree with the other poster who says rodents are cheaper in vets bills. I know it doesnt sound nice but rodents are prey animals and often dont show they are ill until it really is too late to do anything, whereas a larger animal like a dog or cat often shows signs of illness much earlier and much more obviously. Its not to say that if my Gerbil got ill I wouldn't take her to the vets because I would, I dote on her like anyone else does on their pedigree dog or cat, but I dont think any operation would be likely to cost as much as one on a dog... they can easily run into thousands with regular consultations and medication, I highly doubt this would also be true for a rodent.

but anyway, the OP's money is nothing to do with you or anyone else but her, if she is confident she has enough money to care for it then as far as im concerned, there isnt a problem. I aint gonna start running credit checks on folk just cos they want a hamster pmsl


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> It's not all about vets bills. A rodent is obviously a much cheaper pet than most others.... they cost very much less in terms of food and toys. Most rodents are more than happy with a cardboard tube to play with. She costs me about £2 a month in food and probably about £20 a year in substrates and bedding. Other things such as treats and toys will probably amount to around £60-80 a year but thats only cos I spoil her and am a sucker for cute wooden toys.
> 
> So surely the money saved on this can go towards vet savings? But I agree with the other poster who says rodents are cheaper in vets bills. I know it doesnt sound nice but rodents are prey animals and often dont show they are ill until it really is too late to do anything, whereas a larger animal like a dog or cat often shows signs of illness much earlier and much more obviously. Its not to say that if my Gerbil got ill I wouldn't take her to the vets because I would, I dote on her like anyone else does on their pedigree dog or cat, but I dont think any operation would be likely to cost as much as one on a dog... they can easily run into thousands with regular consultations and medication, I highly doubt this would also be true for a rodent.
> 
> but anyway, the OP's money is nothing to do with you or anyone else but her, if she is confident she has enough money to care for it then as far as im concerned, there isnt a problem. I aint gonna start running credit checks on folk just cos they want a hamster pmsl


Totally agree with this!!!!


----------



## anli (Oct 20, 2009)

I live near London and would really like to find jirds been searching the internet for 1/2 a year. Any one who sell jirds near London or Kent?
thank you 
Anli


----------



## Diction (Jun 12, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Dont be thinking that the smaller the animal is the less expensive the care will be.
> 
> My friend spent over £150 when one of his rats had a fight with another rat leading to him being half castrated.


Yup, when my rats were older and got ill (one had an abscess under his eye which blinded it) I had to pay around £100 for the course of antibiotics only to have him die a week alter due to a poor immune system, then another £40 on top to have him euthanized (These prices rae just converted from CND since this was in Canada) as well as my other rat having to be taken to an emergency vetr due to severe seizures and was euthanized (That was another £150) It is just something to keep in mind  I am sure that you will have nothing but healthy and happy rodents.

I think it all depends on your space, time, money and what you are willing to spend on the pet


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Get mice!!! They are fab pets and oh so loveable and cute and friendly    

And I am not letting the fact that I have 31 mice in any way make me biased


----------



## asheranti (Jul 12, 2011)

Persian jirds can be litter trained - you just give them a dish of chinchilla sand in their house and they will use it as a toilet. 

I found a breeder based in London through looking on forums. Also the National Gerbil Society has shows in Luton and a lot of the breeders there breed jirds as well so worth going to talk to them.


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

i vote mice too.
texal mice or fancy mice, they have tails which loads of people seem to be put off by but i think patterns and personalities make up for that


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok fess up, whos bumping old posts this time? :lol:


----------

